# Eheim vs Fluval Canister Filters



## Mumford

Hello all,

I've noticed a lot of you like the Eheim line of filters. Any reason you prefer those over the Fluval line?

Planning a 20 gallon long and am trying to decide between the Fluval 205 and an Eheim 2215. 

Any reason I shouldn't pull the trigger on the Fluval?


- Mumford


----------



## sunyang730

To tell you the truth, I like fluval line. The new x06 line is so good!!!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

I think eheim is better made, longer history,better quality, better flow for biological media, and doesn't take up as much space. Fx5's are just a big water pump, but with the fx6 out it'll be interesting how it is. Also, from all the forum reads I do i swear fx5 people don't know nearly as much about this hobby or fish as eheim people, haha.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo

Prepare yourselves for another Coke vs Pepsi discussion! Personally, I like the fact that the Eheim Classics have transparent canisters, so I can see at a glance how dirty it is, or if anybody has slipped by the prefilters. The Fluvals are just a black mystery box to me. I'm also not a fan of that ribbed vacuum cleaner hose they use, but that's more of an aesthetics thing.


----------



## Delexboarfoot

IMO Eheim wins hands down every time. They work for a start. They are far cheaper to run. They requite less servicing. They are VERY well made and will last for longer. No contest, get a Eheim.


----------



## Mumford

Delexboarfoot said:


> IMO Eheim wins hands down every time. They work for a start. They are far cheaper to run. They requite less servicing. They are VERY well made and will last for longer. No contest, get a Eheim.


So Eheim seems to be kicking some butt eh? 


- Mumford


----------



## exv152

I just shelved my last fluval filter (205) about two or three weeks ago because it began leaking at the seal and nothing I tried fixed the issue. Also, I hate the fact that tons of debris comes flying out of the fluval when I reconnect it, and I blame the patented ribbed-hose design. I found the hosing to be flimsy; cracks easily and doesn't wear as well as the green eheim hosing. I also don't like some of the design features on the fluval; like the hand operated primer lever, the auto-stop valve, and the hose elbow. I find some of these features to be more of a hinderance than a benefit, and they don't seem to stand up to the test of time like the simplier more straight-forward design of Eheims. Just my two cents.


----------



## Fishmommy

I have tons of Eheims - i have tried others but always came back. That said, all filters have issues but i feel the eheims are the best.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BruceF

Everything about eheim is harder for me to find. Just on that basis I would prefer the fluval.


----------



## tiggity

Delexboarfoot said:


> IMO Eheim wins hands down every time. They work for a start. They are far cheaper to run. They requite less servicing. They are VERY well made and will last for longer. No contest, get a Eheim.



IMO Fluval wins hands down every time. They work for a start. They are far cheaper to run. They requite less servicing. They are VERY well made and will last for longer. No contest, get a Fluval.


:flick::flick::flick::flick::flick:

Honestly, both brands are great. Pick the one you are comfortable with.


----------



## mo2vation

Eheim / Fluval

Coke / Pepsi

Nikon / Canon

Hatfield / McCoy


Its endless.



I have both.

I have 8 tanks - so I just sold my Fluvals so I can swap parts and filters back and forth as I clean and as I move stuff.

If you were to pile all the parts of a Fluval *06 onto the floor, and then pile all the parts of an Eheim classic next to it - the Fluval pile would be about 4 times as high. Hoses with elbows to get them over the tank, a big double tap, baskets, some kind of pre-frame thing, foam, plungers, etc, etc.. .its endless.

Fluval makes a fine filter. My 204 was the quietest filter I've ever had or seen or owned... People talk about filters being dead quiet - this one was. My Fluval 305 I sold 4 days after I bought it... it was way, way too noisy.

That said, Fluval and Eheim (classic) couldn't be further apart in their thought process or how they're designed or made. Classic: in at the bottom, out at the top. Holds TONS of bio media, is simple, is quiet, normal hoses, brilliant double tap design makes for bone-dry moves, rescaping and cleaning. Easy to prime and start... start the siphon, fill the can, plug it in. I don't get these people that find an Eheim classic tough to start. Easy to clean. Pre-filter in the tank, pop the top, rinse the sponges in aquarium water, re-stack. Takes 5 minutes. I don't get these people that find a Classic hard to clean.

I've become an Eheim guy. I have 10 of them now. I've tried several others, and I just love them. The classic is preferred for me, but I do have a few Eccos. 

-Ken


----------



## Dx3Bash

Neither, get a Rena Filstar.....:icon_roll

I have had plenty of both Eheim and Fluval filters over the years. Currently I run a Fluval and Rena Filstar. Looking at a pair of Eheim Pro's for the 220 Discus tank. IMO they are all decent, have large media baskets for versatility, and will get the job done. Comes down to personal preference and budget.

And Pepsi without question!!!


----------



## bababooey

tiggity said:


> They are far cheaper to run.


Eheim is actually more energy efficient and uses less power for the same rated filter. Not really an opinion - fact.


----------



## blackwidow

I dont have Fluval myself so i cant talk much about Fluval, but i have 6 eheim, i would not use anything than eheim


----------



## Dan Knowlton

For me -

Three tanks - three Eheims. And the Fluval is sitting out in the garage gathering dust - just too many problems with the seals. 

Dan K.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

Im in the same boat. Im looking at a 2215 vs 306 for my 40g. Ive had a 206 on my 20g for over a year and like it but Im thinking once I get a 2215 and like it ill get a 2213 for my 20g. The 206 is starting to leak at the aquastop and I just dont like the flow pattern it has compared to the eheim.


----------



## killswitch

I run both the fluval 305 and ehiem 2217 on my 90g. I also have a spare 2217 but i cant use it because the pins for the locking clips kept falling out and i lost them.

While Eheim is king at filtration, I personally prefer the fluval to be honest. Its got better flow and much easier maintenance. With the eheim you need to close off 4 hoses and disconnect 2 lines, where as with the fluval its all done with a single latch. Fluval media is also in compartments if you like to use different media.


----------



## Bandit1200

bababooey said:


> Eheim is actually more energy efficient and uses less power for the same rated filter. Not really an opinion - fact.



Your stating it's a fact doesn't make it so. You might want to provide something to back that up.


----------



## ADJAquariums

Must say, i like Coke better... 

Anyways i like Ehiem, i am about to recieve my 2217 in the mail and i'm pumped! i've heard great things about this filter, i've known a lot of people and currently know people who say ehiem is made better and won't leak as easy, also like someone mentioned before you can see how dirty it is at a glance, where as a fluval is like a garbage can (not meant in a negative way  ) and can't be seen through.


----------



## m00se

I have the FX5 and I love it. Seems it comes down to Coke vs. Pepsi doesn't it. Aside from the condescending pretentious comments, that is. And we know who you are, right Boston?


----------



## fishtastic

Fluval and coke here. Ive owned many different series of eheim and just as many fluvals. I have no complaints with either.:thumbsup:


----------



## steveo

Big Fluval fan! Currently using a Fluval 306. Love the quick connects and stackable baskets. This filter is very, very quite. IMO, the Eheims look cheap when compared with Fluval's new 06 line of canisters.


----------



## iam.mike

I believe it comes to personal preference. 
Green hose.....vs..........ribbed hose
see through canister.......vs...........non transparent
etc etc.

I'm running two eheims a 2211 and 2215 and love them. Thinking of purchasing a third for my next project. There relatively quiet and easy to maintain.


----------



## mistahoo

You lose flow with ribbed hoses. IMO the only Fluval canister worth your money is the fx5, and for Ehiem, the only ones worth your money are the classics.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## m00se

The insides of Fluval hoses are SMOOTH


----------



## mistahoo

m00se said:


> The insides of Fluval hoses are SMOOTH


If you changed them out... Ribbed hoses are ribbed and not smooth like vinyl hoses. The edge of the ribbed hose is smooth though. I'll take pics of a fluval hose tomorrow if you really think that rofl

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## m00se

Nope, don't bother. I just pulled a piece of mine out and looked at it and you are indeed correct. I must have got them confused with some other grey ribbed hose I have. Mea Culpa


----------



## mistahoo

m00se said:


> Nope, don't bother. I just pulled a piece of mine out and looked at it and you are indeed correct. I must have got them confused with some other grey ribbed hose I have. Mea Culpa


Lmao! That's what he said!

Possibly. They do make hoses that appear ribbed on the outside but smooth in the inside. 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mumford

Any recommendations on where to find Eheims for the cheapest price? (Besides amazon)


- Mumford


----------



## herns

Delexboarfoot said:


> IMO Eheim wins hands down every time. They work for a start. They are far cheaper to run. They requite less servicing. They are VERY well made and will last for longer. No contest, get a Eheim.


+1 eheim.never had troubles.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## cichnatic

Mumford said:


> Any recommendations on where to find Eheims for the cheapest price? (Besides amazon)
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Get it at BigAlsPets with coupon PLANT10 for $98.


----------



## Delexboarfoot

Bandit1200 said:


> Your stating it's a fact doesn't make it so. You might want to provide something to back that up.


You could look at the spec sheets for both filters, the bit under "power consumption". Just a suggestion.


----------



## tomfromstlouis

I have no experience with Fluval canisters (yet), but be aware that Eheim effectively offers NO warranty on their product. Their "consumer support" does not respond in any way if you mention "warranty". Their instruction manuals make no mention of a warranty. Proceed with them at your own risk.


----------



## Jeff5614

tomfromstlouis said:


> I have no experience with Fluval canisters (yet), but be aware that Eheim effectively offers NO warranty on their product. Their "consumer support" does not respond in any way if you mention "warranty". Their instruction manuals make no mention of a warranty. Proceed with them at your own risk.


I have to disagree. I had a 2074 that began having electronic issues that was still under the 3 year warranty. I contacted Eheim NA by phone and they replaced the filter with no problem. They will only honor the warranty on items purchased from authorized retailers which eliminates a lot of Ebay sellers and the purchase of used equipment from an individual.


----------



## BS87

Both are great canisters. Both will of course have lemons/bad units as any large-scale manufacturing product does. I have a Fluval 406, and really like it. Honestly, you can't go wrong with either. Look into what suits your wants/needs best. I liked the stopvalve and basket design on the Fluval, some hate it. Mechanically, both are good filters.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I have a Ehiem ECCO 2232 and I could not be happier! I can't even hear it running with my Fluval Edge 46l tank.


----------



## In.a.Box

So many of these thread out there.


----------



## tiggity

There was another thread similar to this and somebody posted a response nicely (sorry too lazy to find it  )

edit: found it!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2665706&postcount=13

Posted by SueD


> ...If the Eheim and the Fluval were sitting next to each other on the same counter, which would you really take home? There's your answer!



Both are good brands.


----------



## Mumford

Yeah this was made before that thread 




- Mumford


----------



## In.a.Box

the fx6 turn me on, make me want to take it all off 
What a sexy Lady ^^


----------



## Andrew H

mo2vation said:


> Eheim / Fluval
> 
> Coke / Pepsi
> 
> Nikon / Canon
> 
> Hatfield / McCoy
> 
> 
> Its endless.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_smile.gif[/IMG
> 
> -Ken[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ummm. Hatfields are better than McCoys.
> 
> - andrew H...


----------



## chowdan

I agree with a majority of the posts on here. Its a coke/pepsi canon/nikon debate.

Which camera is better? Which drink is better? They are good/bad in their own ways.

I upgraded for a HOB filter to a cheap [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty canister filter(HOB died) and found that canisters are way better(on 29g). I scoured Craigslist and also joined the Greater Seattle Aquarium Society(GSAS) and asked if anyone had any filters for sale([censored][censored][censored][censored]ty canister sprung a leak on the seal). 

I found a guy on GSAS who sold me his Fluval 305 to me(he also ran it on a 29g) but upgraded to a FX6. I got it for $55 so i couldn't pass it up. 

I would recommend you browsing around, find a dedicated fish group in your area and see if anyone has a spare they can give away to you for cheap. I can't say much about Eheims, but my 305 is perfect for my 29g tank. 

NO seal problems, NO leaks, NO issues, NO worries. I've been running the filter for more than 2 years now. I do think i should do a tune up on it(kit comes with impeller, shaft, cover and seals), however I'm a cheap bastard and it works for now. Until i actually NEED to, i wont.


----------

